# Movies This Evening



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi there,

me Giada (the only italian at the Iftar dinner at Hilton's), a colleague of mine and Myriam (guess who's Myriam in the Forum) are going to watch Snow Angels at the MOE (mall of emirates) at 7.30 this evening.
I think it is a dramatic movie, not really sure, and not really sure it is good or not but it is one of the few non action movies on the screens currently, I guess it's the typical kind of movie a romantic girl wants to watch from time to time to let some tears flow down in freedom LOL.
So I just thought I would post it here, it's kind of last minute but if u have nothing in mind you could join us. We'll probably have a snack after the play.

I'll check this Thread until say 5.30 so you can PM me to get my mobile and arrange a meeting at the MOE.

Cheers and Enjoy

Giada


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Giadita said:


> but it is one of the few non action movies on the screens currently


Giada,

Was nice meeting you at the Iftar.

Thanks for the invite but you kind of lost me with the above line. 

If it hasn't got explosions and car chases I get confused 

From the IMDB http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0453548/plotsummary

_"On a cold afternoon, with snow on the ground, the high school band is practicing for the last football game. They hear shots. Flashback a few weeks before. Arthur is a high school student, bussing at a restaurant. Annie and Barb are waitresses there - Annie was Arthur's babysitter when he was little. She's now separated from her husband Glenn, who's on the wagon, starting a new job, praying to Jesus, and trying to prove he has his balance back so he can see more of their small daughter, Tara. Annie's seeing someone else, Arthur's parents have just separated, and Arthur is attracted to Lila, a new student at the high school. It's a small town, people's lives cross."_


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

*Hey!*



crazymazy1980 said:


> Giada,
> 
> Was nice meeting you at the Iftar.
> 
> ...


Hey Crazymazy

thanks for that, now I can stay at home and save some money as I already know everything about the movie 

Yeah, If I'd suggested The Dark knight or Iron Man I'm sure these thread would had been more popular, never mind, I stick to romanticism 

See you soon

G


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! I know who Myriam is! Yay! what do I win? 

Im with crazy on this one. Thank you for the invite, was just thinking of this the weekend . A bit different than going to the pub. 

Anyways, enjoy. 

ps: Did i meet you at the iftaar? I think I did, but i am not sure now...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> LOL! I know who Myriam is! Yay! what do I win?
> 
> Im with crazy on this one. Thank you for the invite, was just thinking of this the weekend . A bit different than going to the pub.
> 
> ...


Giada was opposite me


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ah yes. Thought confirmed then.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You boys are so boring!! Get in touch with your feminine side or is it a school night, so you all need to be tucked in with milk & cookies by 8pm!!! 

Next time, we can go see cartoons just for you boys!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You boys are so boring!! Get in touch with your feminine side or is it a school night, so you all need to be tucked in with milk & cookies by 8pm!!!
> 
> Next time, we can go see cartoons just for you boys!!!


How much is parking at the Mall (bringing the Trike )? May come along for the social aspect...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> How much is parking at the Mall (bringing the Trike )? May come along for the social aspect...


It's free!! I think that parking is free at all shopping malls here! 
Go on, I'll get you some popcorn!!!


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

*?errr....*



bubbles said:


> Ah yes. Thought confirmed then.


Bubbles, what's your real name? I am afraid I can't relate your nickname!!!

C'mon guys...popcorn and tears, what else do u want from life!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Giadita said:


> Bubbles, what's your real name? I am afraid I can't relate your nickname!!!
> 
> C'mon guys...popcorn and tears, what else do u want from life!


Robert. I was the one that was there late... Superman.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Keep those invites coming next time I might read it in time I was actually trying to weane myself off the computer a bit today, 9:45pm, couldn't help myself


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey it was a nice evening, good Movie (well that's what I think) and very nice chats with the coffee afterwards, that's what I was missing here in Dubai, thanks guys for being there!

Bubbles! Of course I remember you! Hope you had a good time after the dinner.
Macca there'll be more evenings out for sure, hope you'll make it next time!

See u all soon!

G


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, it was a very nice evening and the conversation afterwards was great!

Next time, if the boys come, maybe we'll let you choose the movie.

I'm still feeling a bit sick from eating all that popcorn (didn't finish it but gave it a good try!). Should have been called Jumbo popcorn instead of popcorn combo!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Giada I'd love to join you guys, girls whatever.


----------

